# Fritz!Box 7390 und der Mediaserver



## littledevil85ds (7. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade nicht weiter.
Ich habe mir einen neuen BluRay Player mit WLAN gekauft.
Es handelt sich dabei um den Samsung BD - C 6900.
Ich habe an meiner Fritz!Box 7390 eine USB HDD angeschlossen.
Soweit funktionierte alles auch bestens.
Ich konnte über den BluRay Player Filme auf meinen Fernseher
streamen.

Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter. 
Ich habe die Festplatte abgezogen und sie mit zu meinem Bruder
genommen. Jetzt klemme ich die Platte wieder an die Fritz!Box an aber der Mediaserver wird nicht mehr erkannt. Einstellungen sind alle richtig in der Fritz!Box. Auf die Festplatte kann ich mit Fritz.Nas auch zugreifen.
Hat jemand eine Idee was falsch gelaufen ist ?
Vielleicht hilft es. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die HDD an die Fritz!Box anschliessen leutet die LED für Festplattenaktivität durchgehend.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe bzw. wie ich den Mediaserver wieder einrichten kann ?


----------



## buba (7. November 2010)

FritzBox mal neugestartet?


----------



## littledevil85ds (7. November 2010)

Jepp leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## domi-germany (15. November 2010)

Strom raus für 5-10min.Wenn das nicht hilft im Interface einmal den Server abstellen danach wieder an 

gruß


----------



## littledevil85ds (20. November 2010)

Soweit so gut.
Ich habe jetzt mehere Sachen durchgespielt und bin dazu gekommen, dass es am BluRay Player liegen muss. Ich habe jetzt mein TV per LAN Kabel an die FritzBox angeschlossen und siehe da er stream von der FritzBox. Auch mein Laptop kann von der FritzBox streamen. Es muss also am BD-C6900 BluRay Player liegen. Ich weiss nur nicht wodran. Ins Internet geht er. Youtube und Co kann ich gucken.

Nachtrag 22.11.2010:

Heute habe ich mal das LAN Kabel an den BD - C 6900 Playerangeschlossen und siehe da auch dieser erkennt dann den Fritzbox Mediaserver und streamt davon. Nur per Wlan erkennt er den Mediaserver nicht.


----------

